# What's the deal.?.?.



## Joe Caruso (Jun 28, 2008)

My search for an exotic pet at domesticated-hyenas-forum.com was unsuccessful, and so I came back here only to find posts where people told of hand-feeding their mantises non live food such as meatloaf, bananas, honey, and all kinds of crazy.

So seriously people, stop yanking my chain. Can I feed a mantis non-living food or not?

Love,

Joe.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 28, 2008)

uhm well when they just died and still are fresh it can, i did once. when there dried out its not good for the mantis,s health.

if you want an exotic pet what eats non living things try phasmids (visit the phasmidforums )

or beetles. but when you feed em more often you will get used to it tho.

i had once the same and a year later i found some mantids and gave them grasshoppers, no problem at all!

so you can try one but if you think you dont want it, sell and look for something else. thats my advice.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello Joe. You can feed mantises non-moving or dead things once in a while, but I don't recommend that as their main diet.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, the good people at exotic-pets.co.uk stock the following live foods: crickets, earthworms, fruitfly cultures, locusts, hoppers, mealworms, wax worms.

Some questions.

1.) Which of these is it ok to feed mantids.

2.) Of them all, which is the best in terms of nutrition and ease of tackling for the mantis.

3.) Of the ones it is ok to feed mantids, which is the least smelly and intrusive, and the least likely to escape and colonise my house.

Thanks.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 28, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Well, the good people at exotic-pets.co.uk stock the following live foods: crickets, earthworms, fruitfly cultures, locusts, hoppers, mealworms, wax worms.Some questions.
> 
> 1.) Which of these is it ok to feed mantids.
> 
> ...


crickets when there big enough.when there babys(nympths) we use frute flys.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> crickets when there big enough.when there babys(nympths) we use frute flys.


Don't they say crickets smell? How bad is the stench. I mean, are we talking a mild pong, or something dinner party guests are going to notice as I serve them their hors d'ourves?

- Furthermore, do not some people claim that crickets are not the best option for mantids?

- What about locusts; what are the pros and cons with those? A bit bigger than crickets I'd assume.

- Couldn't I just feed them earthworms? I have plenty of those wriggly buggers in my garden.

I'm not trying to be annoying here (contrary to all appearances). I'm just trying to identify all my options...


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 28, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Don't they say crickets smell? How bad is the stench. I mean, are we talking a mild pong, or something dinner party guests are going to notice as I serve them their hors d'ourves?- Furthermore, do not some people claim that crickets are not the best option for mantids?
> 
> - What about locusts; what are the pros and cons with those? A bit bigger than crickets I'd assume.
> 
> ...


Crickets stink really terribly bad IMO You could always try Blaptica Dubia roaches google them. They are like the rollie pollie bugs and if you want to try those PM me


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 28, 2008)

You can feed a mantis non living food, but they can't be part of a main diet. Generally accepted food for mantids are crickets and flies. Roaches are also good food, but unless you breed them, can be an expensive option.

You can catch food outside to feed them once in a while. Worms are a possibility, as are other bugs such as moths, butterflies, caterpillars, katydids, and beetles.


----------



## darkspeed (Jun 28, 2008)

Banannas and honey and the sort are just at the very best a snack only, and usually specific to certain species (Orchid Mantids like bananas, but not all mantids do) A mantis needs a diet very high in protein to survive and therefore stuff like that is not recommended as sustenance.. I have heard of feeding a mantis ground beef, but it is not reccomended either, not to mention most mantids will not even give a second thought to anything thats not moving The are simply programmed deep in their genes to eat their food while it is still alive . Mantids from the smallest to the largest have been eating other insects as their main staple for many millions of years, and to deviate from that is not only unnatural, but unhealthy for the mantis.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Don't they say crickets smell? How bad is the stench. I mean, are we talking a mild pong, or something dinner party guests are going to notice as I serve them their hors d'ourves?


Rick always says that his crickets don't smell bad. But he takes really good care of them so maybe that's why. The other explanation is that he just can't smell them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know Joe, cickets smell, but usually just because there are dead ones among the living. Dead anything smells if not removed quickly.As others have said, the plasmaids are probably for you. They eat leaves and some of them even look like some mantis. I have not had one, only a couple newborn in the winter, and couldn't find food for them so they died  . I have a hard time with feeding mine too. I don't usually post such, but sometimes it is hard. Like when I grab the cricket by mistake on it's little back, it tries to reach behind it and make whatever had it to let it go. That really bothers me. But I am softhearted and lately say things to myself, like "Poor fly" wants a drink! Now that is not a good thing, when I start having feeling for flies, something is going heywire!  But thats the truth and I don't care who knows it. I really havn't had to much of soft heart reguarding the superworms. (well just a little) when I see they need a new potato!!! But I digress, you may get use to it, but I've been doing it quite a while and as of yet, I haven't!


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 29, 2008)

What about locusts or grasshoppers? Similar to crickets I guess, but do they produce the same smell? Are they appropriate mantis chow?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 29, 2008)

Locust and grasshopper should be okay for mantis


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 29, 2008)

crickets - if you look after them and clean there tank out every week they dont smell..


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2008)

Mantids eat live insects. Do not feed them those other things. Just because they might eat them if you put it to their mouth does not mean they should.

Also, please go take a few moments to register.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 29, 2008)

No feeder insect should smell particularly bad if they are kept properly. Flies are probably the only exception if you intend culturing maggots which do smell bad naturally.

Do a search for curly wing flies. These are generally supplied pupated (castors) and hatch into flightless house flies. Not the easiest in my experience though. Any type of housefly is also good in that they won't make colonies, just fly out of an open window or door. Some fishing tackle shops sell casters that will hatch into flies and do away with the maggot issue.

IMO the best thing you could do would be to go to a local pet shop and ask to see a mantis feed (assuming they stock one) or to bite the bullet and get yourself one then you'll have no choice but to feed it  

With other feeder insects the debate rages on. Some people (especially in Europe) have had terrible problems with crickets. Locusts come in a variety of sizes but can prove too strong for mantids (you often need to break their back legs befpre feeding) and some mantids won't touch them. I've never seen an earthworm up a tree so I doubt these are any good  

What country are you in btw. Wherever you are I'm sure someone could direct you to food suppliers.

HTH

Huw


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

i hate using crickets ( especialy since 150 of em escaped...) i prefer to feed on flies thats why i prefer fly eating mantids( there also cool to see)

the curly wing flies are indeed good, they wont fly away and before feeding you put em in the fridge for 5 mins, then you trow the flies in - flies become active again- mantis spots fly- mantis eats fly- done is feeding.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 29, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> No feeder insect should smell particularly bad if they are kept properly. Flies are probably the only exception if you intend culturing maggots which do smell bad naturally.Do a search for curly wing flies. These are generally supplied pupated (castors) and hatch into flightless house flies. Not the easiest in my experience though. Any type of housefly is also good in that they won't make colonies, just fly out of an open window or door. Some fishing tackle shops sell casters that will hatch into flies and do away with the maggot issue.
> 
> IMO the best thing you could do would be to go to a local pet shop and ask to see a mantis feed (assuming they stock one) or to bite the bullet and get yourself one then you'll have no choice but to feed it
> 
> ...


I am in London, England. Directions and/or advice on resources in my city would be appreciated in much the same way that a fat man might appreciate a large plate of fried chicken.

Are grasshoppers smaller than crickets? Do they stench the place out?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 29, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> I am in London, England. Directions and/or advice on resources in my city would be appreciated in much the same way that a fat man might appreciate a large plate of fried chicken. Are grasshoppers smaller than crickets? Do they stench the place out?


like i said before they dont smell if u look after them right!you wont be able to buy grasshopers,only locust which are very simula..just rember locust can jump 5 x higher than crikcts..there a nightmare.. uk stores

http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/departments.asp?dept=1038

http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/departments.asp?dept=1085

http://www.livefoodsforgood.co.uk/lfg/inde...86a2609cd9a59cb


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 29, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> like i said before they dont smell if u look after them right!you wont be able to buy grasshopers,only locust which are very simula..just rember locust can jump 5 x higher than crikcts..there a nightmare.. uk stores http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/departments.asp?dept=1038
> 
> http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/departments.asp?dept=1085
> 
> http://www.livefoodsforgood.co.uk/lfg/inde...86a2609cd9a59cb


Why won't I be able to get grasshoppers? exotic-pets.co.uk claim to sell them...


----------



## mrblue (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant find grasshoppers on that site, and i have never seen them for sale as livefood, but if you do manage to get hold of them then i imagine they would be fine as feeder food, size permitting (the only grasshoppers i have seen have been in the fields, and they have been fairly small, around 1", no more than 2 inches). i have never known them to be bred as feeder food so don't know if they would stink or not, i would imagine not especially.

i am in london too, do you know enfield? theres a place called crews hill in enfield where i usually go to get livefood. they do most livefood you can think of (and that has been mentioned in this thread) including recently pinkie maggots (greenbottles). theres a pet shop in lewisham that does livefood (well, crickets and locusts, i cant remember much else). also a couple of years ago i went to a reptile shop in walthamstow that had some livefood. hopefully other london dwellers can point out more places. and then of course there is always online! but those are the only bricks and mortar london places i know of. well, enfield is cutting it a bit fine, its basically the countryside... but you can get the overground there from highbury &amp; islington (and i THINK kings cross). hope this helps.

EDIT: i left out my favourite feeder food! and thats bluebottle flies. i get them (in maggot form, but the shop also sells casters/pupae... not sure if they would hatch, maybe they are treated in some form to keep them casters? just a guess, i imagine this would be useful for fisherman if the casters never hatched out) in tubs from a fishing shop in north finchley. i'm sure armed with the yellow pages/yell.com and a bit of ringing around you could find a fishing shop nearer to you that stocks maggots too. theyre really great mantis food!


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 29, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> crickets - if you look after them and clean there tank out every week they dont smell..


I agree with macrojunkie, I tend to my crickets once a week and have no problems with smells. Just make sure you keep your cricket container as dry as possible I think, letting little to no moisture in there.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 30, 2008)

mrblue said:


> i cant find grasshoppers on that site, and i have never seen them for sale as livefood, but if you do manage to get hold of them then i imagine they would be fine as feeder food, size permitting (the only grasshoppers i have seen have been in the fields, and they have been fairly small, around 1", no more than 2 inches). i have never known them to be bred as feeder food so don't know if they would stink or not, i would imagine not especially. i am in london too, do you know enfield? theres a place called crews hill in enfield where i usually go to get livefood. they do most livefood you can think of (and that has been mentioned in this thread) including recently pinkie maggots (greenbottles). theres a pet shop in lewisham that does livefood (well, crickets and locusts, i cant remember much else). also a couple of years ago i went to a reptile shop in walthamstow that had some livefood. hopefully other london dwellers can point out more places. and then of course there is always online! but those are the only bricks and mortar london places i know of. well, enfield is cutting it a bit fine, its basically the countryside... but you can get the overground there from highbury &amp; islington (and i THINK kings cross). hope this helps.
> 
> EDIT: i left out my favourite feeder food! and thats bluebottle flies. i get them (in maggot form, but the shop also sells casters/pupae... not sure if they would hatch, maybe they are treated in some form to keep them casters? just a guess, i imagine this would be useful for fisherman if the casters never hatched out) in tubs from a fishing shop in north finchley. i'm sure armed with the yellow pages/yell.com and a bit of ringing around you could find a fishing shop nearer to you that stocks maggots too. theyre really great mantis food!


Enfield? Lewisham? Walthamstow? Good God man, are you trying to get me shot? 

Anyway, the 'maggot' option seems like a good one. If they'll work, what about mealworms? (I've heard wax worms are too high in fat to be used as a day-to-day feeder, so I'm assuming they're not a good idea).


----------



## mrblue (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll give you lewisham and walthamstow but enfield?! well maybe youre thinking of the town part, but crews hill is WAY out of the way, basically countryside, full of retirees and the rich, and very little chance of getting shanked or shot  

while waxworms are not good as a day-to-day feeder, if you keep them for a while they will pupate and eventually hatch into waxmoths, which are another good feeder. i am not sure if these would be good as a staple but certainly to add some variety they would be good. also they are slightly bigger than bluebottles so they can be useful for fattening a mantis up (like before mating, or before laying). one thing i would say about them is they are more active at night than during the day. so you may find you dump a waxmoth into the mantis container, and it will scurry around for a few seconds before finding a little nook or crevice to settle in, and will then not move again for hours/until night. however this is no big problem, i would reccommend them!

EDIT: just to make sure, i didn't mean i feed maggots to mantids. while i've done it in the past once or twice in REALLY hard up times, i would deffinitely not reccommend you use them as a staple. i meant i feed flies. anyway, if you do a search theres plenty of topics on flies. good luck!


----------



## chun (Jun 30, 2008)

there's also a reptile shop 2 minutes walk from Mornington Crescent station that sells livefood


----------



## mrblue (Jun 30, 2008)

chun said:


> there's also a reptile shop 2 minutes walk from Mornington Crescent station that sells livefood


do you mean the one on the high street, is that still going? i remember going a year or so back but when i've been past on the bus i havent spotted it recently.


----------



## chun (Jun 30, 2008)

ah, it could be shut down actually. Yeah, it's (or was) on the high street (on the same street as Koko).


----------

